

Great companies aren't built overnight - buffyreen
http://firstround.com/article/Great-companies-arent-built-overnight-the-story-of-Mashery

======
bret_maverick
This is SO true!

The media leads people to believe that great companies all got successful
overnight so most people think that building a technology startup = quick
money and success. However, most successful companies (or teams building
successful products) went through years of building and iterations.

